# Minikin V1.5 or V2



## KingSize (29/11/16)

I'm looking at getting a minikin but not sure if the V1.5 or the V2 is better for me...

I'm looking for good battery consumption and something that fits in the pocket easily. 

I'm a bit worried about then touch screen on the V2.... and also the fact that it wont fit in the pocket as comfortably as the V1.5. But the V2 is newer so..... i dunno which to go for. 

@Rob Fisher can you maybe help?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

KingSize said:


> I'm looking at getting a minikin but not sure if the V1.5 or the V2 is better for me...
> 
> I'm looking for good battery consumption and something that fits in the pocket easily.
> 
> ...



@KingSize if it was me I would choose the V1,5. The V2 is not pocket friendly and despite what people say the touch screen is a pain in the ring piece!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KingSize (29/11/16)

And how much better is the battery life in a V2?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

KingSize said:


> And how much better is the battery life in a V2?



Never done any real tests but they are much of a muchness as far as I can feel... but my gut tells me the V2 probably performs better as it's a newer chip... but I would say any slight improvement would be marginal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KingSize (29/11/16)

Thanks for the advice! Vape on! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (10/12/16)

@KingSize, Getting a full day on the Minikin v2 and charge it every night. It hasn't yet told me battery low or anything like that, but the battery indicators are round 10% on each battery at the end of the day. I probably classify as a serial vaper.

@Rob Fisher, not sure if you use TC mode? If so, would love to here an opinion on performance regarding TC, TCR and TFR modes. Saw your latest video on the Serpent mini and thought I'll ask what you think about it.

TC performs OK'ish I think, a bit aggressive on the ramp down. I have ha no luck figuring out TCR mode to give a decent vape on Crown DUAL 316L SS 0.5 and 0.25 coils... 0,00092 yields very poor results and I don't want to risk fidgeting there to much if I don't know what I'm doing. TFR is also still Greek to me, but hope to put in some work to understanding this.


----------



## M5000 (10/12/16)

I use the 1.5 daily and it's fantastic but I definitely prefer the V2. The touchscreen took me a couple days to get used to but now I actually prefer it and it works flawlessly. I also like the look and feel in my hand and the fact that it takes the bigger tanks with no overhang. I would choose the V2 without a doubt, that's just my personal preference..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (10/12/16)

By the way keep in mind that @Rob Fisher had the VGOD edition so the V1.5 has an unfair advantage from his point of view, I would love that one if it was a 40w device!


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Just unboxed my Minikin v1.5 today. Got it a while back from House of Vape.

First duty was to drive the Monster Kayfun V2 clone that was brought back into service for Paulie's Guava juice.




Some initial thoughts :

Works out the box. No fiddling. No fuss. Put in two samsung 30qs and it was going in seconds.

Love the shape, size and the feel in the hand. This is very comfortable to hold and use.

LOVE the fire button. Nice and big and metal. Feels good. 

The one I got has a 'cement' grippy rough sort of finish and the door is the 'velvety' smoother finish. I wish the door was also that grippy finish 

So far am loving it (after only a few hours) and am glad I got the 1.5 and not the V2. (From a shape perspective )

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905 (1/1/17)

I second everything you said,had a RX200S before the Minikin,and they a mile apart,I miss having the RX for the bigger atties,and it gave me good service,but the minikin is on a whole other level,fires instantly and quality is top notch.Only issue I had once was my fire button got stuck but that was just once.

My setup of choice is the Mage Rta on the minikin,best flavour I have experienced thus far,will still try the SM25 to compare one day,but dont think I will ever let go of the Mage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

I like the colour of your minikin @Jp1905 

And nice topper

Havent tried the Mage, not sure why. It must have escaped me


----------



## Jp1905 (1/1/17)

Thanx @Silver,many people dont take to the mage,difficulty wicking,I was lucky enough to get the hang of it 1st time around.

The purple takes getting used to,not very manly for a 125kg bearded bloke,but its unique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crax (1/1/17)

This one looks like a winner:

http://www.asmodus.com/Asmodus-Minikin-V1-5-Boost-155W-Box-Mod-p/asmod-minikin-boost.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Po7713 (27/6/17)

I held a V2 for the first time today and I am sold feels so good in the hand definitely on the list for vapecon. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

